# صندوق التروس ( الفيتيس ) مهم جدا (منقوووووول للفائدة )



## do3a2rose (5 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اليوم اليكم موضوع جديد 

موضوع اتمنى انه ينال اعجابكم 

اليوم شرح لجزء مهم جدا فى السيارة وكيفية عمله 

اليوم شرح 

صندوق التروس( الفيتيس ) او ( Gear Box ) 

صندوق التروس من الاسم نعلم انه صندوق يحتوى على مجموعة من التروس 

والكل سمع أو يسمع كثيرا هذه السيارة تحتوى على 5 غيارات أو 6 غيارات 

وهذا معناه عدد التروس التى تحتويها السيارة 

الان ما هى الاسس الميكانيكية لعمل صندوق التروس ؟؟

سأشرح لكم ببساطة 

اعتقد ان جميعنا ركب العجلة او الدراجة الهوائية 







نجد انها تحتوى على ترس امامى كبير وترس خلفى صغير 

وكلما دار الترس الامامى مثلا لفة واحدة يدور الصغير أكثر من لفة وذللك حسب الحجم 

نسنتنج من ذلك ان الترس الصغير يدور بسرعة أكبر من الترس الكبير 

هذه نفس نظرية صندوق السرعات فى السيارة حيث تختلف أحجام التروس واستخدامها 

هذه صورة لمقطع من صندوق التروس 







وهذه صورة لصندوق التروس بشكله داخل السيارة 








وهذه الصورة لشكل التروس المستخدمة داخل الصندوق 








اليكم الان صورة توضيحية لشكل التروس وكيفية نقل السرعات 








لاحظوا معى حجم التروس 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 وانها تبدأ كبيرة وتقل فى الحجم 


لذلك يستخدم الترس الاول عند بداية الحركة لاننا نحتاج عند بداية التحرك بالسيارة الى عزم 


وليس الى سرعة كبيرة 


اولا الترس الاخضر 

هو القادم من المحرك أى نفترض الان ان المحرك السيارة يعمل 


وهذا الترس يأخذ حركته من المحرك ويدور الترس الاخضر ويدور معه باقى التروس 


الترس البنفسجى 


وهو المتصل بالعصا الموجودة داخل السيارة التى يتم منها تغيير السرعات ويطلق عليها ( عصى الفيتيس ) 


والان تعالوا نعرف كيف يتم تغيير السرعات ؟؟؟


يتم تحريك عصى الفيتيس مثلا على الوضع الاول 


بمجرد تحريك العصى يتحرك الترس البنفسجى الى اليسار ليتم التعشيق بينه وبين الترس رقم واحد 


من خلال الاسنان التى نراها فى الترس البنفسجى 


وعند التغيير الى الوضع الثانى يتحرك الترس البنفسجى الى اليمين ليتم التعشيق بينه وبين 


الترس الثانى وهكذا فى باقى الغيارات 


والان نتعلم كيفية رجوع السيارة للخلف وكيف تنعكس حرحة التروس 


فى هذه الصورة نعرف كيفية عكس حركة التروس 







وذلك بواسطة وجود ترس ثالث صغير موجود بين ترسين وبهذه الطريق تنعكس حرجة التروس 

الان وصلنا الى نقطة هامة 


لنفرض ان السيارة تسير بسرعة واردنا ان نقوم بتغيير السرعة 


اى ننتقل الى غيار أخر اى ننتقل مثلا من الغيار 2 الى الغيار رقم 3 


اذا انتقلنا مباشرة من الغيار 2 الى الغيار 3 سوف يؤدى الى تكسير التروس كلها 


وحدوث مشاكل لان المحرك يدور بسرعو معينة وهو متصل بصندوق السرعات باستمرار 


اذن لابد من وجود طريقة لفصل حركة المحرك عن حركة صندوق التروس عن الانتقال الى غيار أخر 


وهذا الذى يطلق عليه الدبرياج 


ولكن الجزء الذى يركب بين صندوق التروس والمحرك يسمى الكلتش وهو الاسم العلمى 


وهذ هى صورته 








وبالتالى عندما نريد الانتقال من غيار الى اخر يتم الضغط على دواسة الدبرياج المتصلة بالكلتش 


الذى بدور يفصل حركة المحرك عن حركة صندوق التروس ويتم التغيير 

انتهى اليوم الحديث عن هذا الجزء


----------



## غسان التكريتي (5 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## do3a2rose (5 أغسطس 2007)

غسان التكريتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


 
شكرا على مشاركتك وان شاء الله اقدر اقدم اكتر :1:


----------



## م/عماد (5 أغسطس 2007)

شرح افادنى والله وشكرا لكم


----------



## do3a2rose (5 أغسطس 2007)

م/عماد قال:


> شرح افادنى والله وشكرا لكم


 

شكرا على تشجيعك يا باشمهندس عماد :1:


----------



## medo66800 (7 أغسطس 2007)

الله عليك :59:


----------



## alimar (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً لك.
أريد الحصول على معلومات عن علب السرعة الاوتوماتيكية


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا 
وشكرا على المعلومات القية . ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 أغسطس 2007)

ان شاء الله سوف اقوم برفع كتاب يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع (نقل الحركة من البداية الى الفتيس الاوتوماتك At )


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 أغسطس 2007)

*Automotive Transmissions*

Fundamentals, Selection, Design and Application

دة سعر الكتاب 

$209.00


----------



## ahmed morshidy (7 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله :75: 
شرح ممتاز :20: 
ننتظر المزيد باذن الله :16:


----------



## AbuMaha (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الوضوع الرائع مع اني مهندس ميكنيكي لكني اخجل اذا احد سالني عن شي بالسياره لاني لا اعرف الكثير وبصراحه وجدت الفائده في هذا المنتدى لكي لا انحط في موقف بايخ:18: مع الناس الي مايفهمون ان الهندسه الميكانيكيه بحر والسيارات جزء منها


----------



## ENGINEER_AHMED (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## علي ياور (8 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ويعجز اللسان عن شكرك وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك والصور التوضيحية ممتازة ، ومنتظرين شرح مصور ل " Synchromesh Gear box"


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على مشاركه المعلومه


----------



## do3a2rose (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا جماعة على المرور 

واستنونى بمواضيع قوية ان شاء الله 

اختكم فى الله


----------



## ميكانيكا انتاج (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزيت خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## الاعرجي (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اخي على هذه الفائدة الرائة


----------



## شكري داغم عبسي (10 أغسطس 2007)

كتاب فعلا قيم ويستحق العناء ولكن يضهر انه ليست مجاني وقيمته براتبي لثلاثة اشهر .. فما العمل


----------



## كاظم الجناني (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للمعلومات اتمنى ان تكون اوسع من ذلك و اذا كانت لديك معلومات عن الكير اوتوماتيك ساكون شاكرا جدا ... تحياتي


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمروموسى (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمر محمد3 (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

وننتظر المزيد


----------



## هامبوريا (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في علمك


----------



## بحار العلم (22 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## frindly heart (22 فبراير 2008)

ممتاز جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENGMENG (22 فبراير 2008)

والله موضوع روعة
و معلومات اروع


----------



## الهندسيه للتروس (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسم احمد يسري اقوم بتصنيع جميع انواع التروس طبقا للمواصفات التي ينبغي ان يكون عليها الترس من حيث درجه الصلابه والتجليخ لمراكز البلي ان وجد اقوم بخراطه التروس طبقا للرسومات الفنيه او علي العينه وكذلك تقسيم الاسنان اصنع جميع انواع التروس تروس الكرونا تروس الحلزونا التروس المائله تروس الجنازير كما اقوم بتصنيع التروس الداخليه بجميع اشكالها واصنع جميع انواع شغل الفرايز والخراطه كل التروس مصنعه من خمات موصفه ومعالجه حراريا اقوم بأختيار الخامات على حسب الاجهادات والاحمال التي تكون على التروس وكل ترس له اسم الخامه التي سوف اقوم با التصنيع منها وله طريقه المعالجه والتغليف كما اقوم بتأفيل جميع انواع الجيربوكسات لضمان الترس 
XXXXXXXXXXXX
والله ولي التوفيق [/FONT]
 احمد 
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس حطاب (22 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (23 فبراير 2008)

الشكر كلمه قليله على هذا الموضوع
بجد

جزاك الله خيرا

بدعيلك من قلبي ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## أبو المثنى (23 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك فعلا معلومات روعة


----------



## محمد العايدى (23 فبراير 2008)

بجد موضوع هايل و افادنى كثيرا
و فى انتظار شرح لباقى الاجزاء ...شكراااااااااا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم فعلا افادتنا والله وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (4 مارس 2008)




----------



## Fulan (4 مارس 2008)

Thank you very much & really good work

Ahmad Saif


----------



## الجدى (4 مارس 2008)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## دسوقي49 (6 مارس 2008)

شكراااااا علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (8 مارس 2008)

thanks man


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (7 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سعيد العسكري (15 مايو 2008)

احسنت اخي والله موضوع جميل جدا ولم افهم عمل صندوق التروس مثلما فهمته اليوم شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير
واذا ممكن شرح عن الكابريتر carbourater ويكون مدعوما بالصور وشكرا


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (16 مايو 2008)

Jazak ALLAh 5ayran
بس انا كنت عايز المزيد مع Videos وكتب ولك الاجر
والى Eng. mohamed abouzahra

فيييييييييين الكتاب 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (4 يونيو 2008)

اود من الاعضاء استكمال هذا الموضوع القوى


----------



## اراس الكردي (4 يونيو 2008)

موضوع خفيف و مفيد
تسلم يدك


----------



## احمد محمود. (5 يونيو 2008)

جهد مشكور فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## صديق القمر (5 يونيو 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## م/يوسف (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (9 يونيو 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## midowahba (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## تضمضم (10 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ramadan2000 (15 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ساحر الليل (17 يونيو 2008)

ما قصرت جزالك الله خير


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (17 يونيو 2008)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
موضوع جامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
جـــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــرا
فــــــــــــى انتظـــــــــار المــــــــزيـــــــــــــد*


----------



## مهندسة توتا (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك شرح ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مراوي عمر (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (10 يوليو 2008)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااام بصراحه رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهاجر (10 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكرك على جهدك ونشد على يدك لإكمال شرح مثل هذه الدروس ... لتفيدي الأخرين وتستفيدوا جميعاً من النقاش

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام



do3a2rose قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> //////////
> 
> انتهى اليوم الحديث عن هذا الجزء


----------



## mas9482 (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## saad_aljuboury (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## seif (15 يوليو 2008)

شرح بسيط وواضح اشكرك عليه .....


----------



## أنلييزر (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م زياد حسن (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا الموضوع الذي يحوي على الشرح الكافي لمبدأ عمل Gear Box


----------



## eng_eljazzar (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور اخى على المعلومات والمجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتاك


----------



## أمير صبحي (28 فبراير 2009)

عن جد كلام مفيد .....................................................بارك الله فيك 
اخوك أمير.................


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (28 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا** وفى انتظار المزيد*


----------



## mas9482 (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الطيبه


----------



## م زايد (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا 
ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## بنوتة مسلمة (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير
وربنا يبارك في معلوماتك


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامر سليمان (5 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ازهر السعيدي (5 مارس 2009)

راااااااائع جدااا................


----------



## طارق بويرق (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (12 مارس 2009)

اتمنى ان يكون لديك وقت لشرح تصميم صندوق تروس - من خلال الحسابات التصميمية للصندوق- عدد السرع - عدد الدشالي - اسنان كل دشلي - اقطار الدشالي - كيفية حساب حجم صندوق التروس - امكانية حساب نسب التخفيض في الصندوق - امكانية وضع الفرق بين صندوق التروس في السيارات و المكائن الانتاجية - شاكرا لك جهودك - مع تقديري 

رئيس المهندسين - استشار ي 
نعمـــــــــــة حافظ الموســـــــــــــــوي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 مارس 2009)

شـــكــــــــــــــرا جزيــلا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## زيد جبار (12 مارس 2009)

وفقك الله واتمنى لك التميز دائما


----------



## ابوالضحي (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع جيد ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالضحي (3 يناير 2010)

صندوق التروس عباره عن صندوق يحتوي علي مجموعه من التروس ويستخدم نوع تروس حسب الحاجه اما تروس عدله او مخروطيه او دوديه وغيرها من انواع التروس ويحتوي علي اعمده ومحامل ومسدات تسريب ويجب استخدام زيت مناسب حسب درجات الحراره ونسبة التخفيض تكون حسب الحاجه


----------



## اسعد ادم (6 مارس 2012)

لكم اجمل تحياتي ابحث عن مقدمة للتروس المائلة


----------



## mustafatel (16 مارس 2012)

Thank you very much, but do you have it PDF


----------

